# What do you guys use to play music in your yard haunt?



## cgamache83 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am contemplating on how to play music in my front yard for Halloween. I have a spare guitar amp with an AUX input and was thinking about using that. What do you guys use?


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

cgamache83 said:


> I am contemplating on how to play music in my front yard for Halloween. I have a spare guitar amp with an AUX input and was thinking about using that. What do you guys use?


We use our home theatre and run our speakers outside. For our lights/ sound fx for our Alien Invasion theme, we have hooked up our mp3 player with space ship sound fx, and have it attached to play through our Christmas sound and light show system.


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

a little iHome with a small iPod shuffle I hide on my porch light. Have to make sure it has fresh batteries or it makes a god awful crackle noise.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've used an old boom box with cds, and currently use a ipod with a speaker bar we got for cheap.


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

We use a set of computer speakers that has a sub woofer. The small speakers are mounted under the eaves of the house and the subwoofer is about halfway up the wall pointing into a corner. The alcove is a great amplifier and we have plenty of output.

Up until last year, we connected an mp3 player (with fresh batteries) and it lasted all night. Last year we used Spotify and streamed the music from the computer to the speakers. We paid for the premium account ($9.99 for the month) so we'd have no commercials and access to a huge catalog of music and sounds. We just put the computer in our front room and opened the window slightly so the cord could get outside.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I have 2 home stereo recivers adn a pro rack mount amp to run 3 stereo tracks.. 
Ambient sound track
Witch sound track 
Music sound track


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I use a variety of stuff. I have sound effects in 6 out of my 8 areas. I use a big speaker with an aux input like you are doing, ipod speakers, computer speakers, portable cd players, whatever i can find!


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

cgamache83 said:


> I have a spare guitar amp with an AUX input and was thinking about using that.


I use a guitar amp in one of my scenes - but it takes a little adjusting to get it to sound good. Be sure to get the gain as low as possible - and hopefully it has a low end control to try to get it to not sound too flat coming out. Whatever device you are playing the music on (iPod, CD player, etc) make sure the volume isn't full blast and that it is at medium-high volume to prevent overmodulation.

At our haunt we use 4 PA monitors, three boom boxes, and a guitar amp split through various spots in the haunt.


----------

